# Not so camo



## NHShooter (Sep 25, 2006)

With all the talk about ghillie suits and camo going on on this forum, it has posed a question for me. Are coyotes not colorblind like many (most?) game animals? Thus far I have only hunted for deer, and I used a realtree type camo pattern that was done with hunter orange and black. I know the ghillie suits are for breaking up your shape, but Is camo with orange as effective for coyotes as regular camo, or do they discern colors?

Thanks
-Dave


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

This is a very good question. To put is simply, I haven't a clue. I know people that have called coyote in with blaze orange and blue jeans on. i have always heard that they see shades of grey kind of like a black/white tv. I really don't know what the real answer is. But i'd rather be safe and have the ablitlity to match my surrounding and not worry than stick out like a soar thumb. 

I hope someone can elaborate. 
Deano


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

To my knowledge, I believe the entire canine family is color blind.....


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, coyotes are colorblind..
if you search this on the internet you will find a reliable source saying so too..
check for .org or .gov or .edu sites.. these sites are reliable.. a .com site can be any ol person just giving their b/s..
hope this helps..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I should have researched before opening my yap, I check 4 or 5 different sites and all agreed on one thing. Canines are red/green color blind. Here is what i found from one site - 


> It is not true that dogs are completely colorblind. While dogs do not have the same color vision as humans, they are able to tell yellow from blue. Like a human with red-green colorblindness, they are unable to tell the difference between red and green.
> The reason for this limited range, in both the colorblind human and the dog, is that there are only two kinds of color receptors in the retinas of their eyes. While most humans have three kinds of color cells, with three different receptor molecules sensitive to blue, greenish-yellow, and red, dogs only have receptors for yellow and greenish-blue.
> Canine eyes also lack another human trait: the fovea, an area especially dense with detail-sensing cells. As a result, their detail vision is not as good as ours. But they make up for this by having much better night vision and greater sensitivity to movement.


----------



## NHShooter (Sep 25, 2006)

So, this leads me to believe that camo shaded with blaze orange would be about as effective as other types. I think the trouble with just blaze orange or blue jeans is that they can see the unbroken shape. Sounds like sit still and it will work. We are pretty densely wooded around here, and I wouldn't be too impressed with getting shot. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

My yellow lab can obviously tell when i am carrying or wearing my blaze sweatshirt past the patio door. She goes nuts and knows its hunting time. If i have just my regular grey sweatshirt, she doesnt even care.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You can agree or not with me but this is my opinion.....You can have on any color you want in the field and still call in coyotes, color and camo are not the big problem when it comes to spooking animals. MOVEMENT and HUMAN SCENT is the NUMBER ONE ENEMY of a coyote hunter. Keep that in mind and you'll kill more coyotes.....Good hunting


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Previous post from you Danny B :
"Let me say this before you get the wrong idea Predator14. You are NOT going to hide the human smell from a coyote, it simply can't be done.

You can confuse the coyote by using smells it can relate to, like a rabbit or another coyote. 
When you attempt to trick or confuse the coyote with urine, it's best done in a mist form that well carry right to the coyotes noise.

Just don't want you to get the wrong idea that you can hide the human smell from a coyote...........Only trying to help, Good luck

now what i dont understand is you just posted that their nose is the most important thing.. yet in the post i just pasted here you are telling people you cant trick them, and you are and i quote "NOT going to hide the human smell from a coyote," what gives Danny B.. explain what you mean here..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Your not going to hide the human smell from a coyote. You can however "confuse a coyotes nose" by using scents sprayed in the air in a mist form like coyote urine and rabbit urine. 
The coyote is going to smell you no matter what you do, the trick is to confuse it so it may take a chance, make a mistake and often they do. Is that what you are looking for? I thought I covered everything in that post, sorry if I missed something.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Danny,
Well said! Scent is always a challenge. Do you guys use calls?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah bigpaws sure do. I'm thinking you're talking about hands calls and not animal calls in a bait or lure form? I use mostly electronic calls nowadays ( much easier for the old guys ) but still do a little screaming with a hand call now and then. I picked up the art of howling a few years ago, so I huff and puff on one of those too.

Misting has been around for some time and not normally used by the average predator caller, it works if used right. Just another weapon in the box of tricks for the caller.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

DannyB,

Thanks, I'm totally new to yote hunting products and wanted to expand my product line. I'll keep the electronic one in mind. Do you have a preferred brand?


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah get the FOXPRO FX5  only costs $700 then call me and ill go hunting with you 

just so you know the FX3 is amazing too. and you can upgrade it to the FX5 later. only costs $500 

they are the best Ecalls i have seen. but there are lots of other types around that dont cost as much. I wouldnt mind hearing what other brands you guys use in the field???


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

wiskodie1,
Woe! That's alot of $$$! Do you have a link? Let's see some pictures of your yotes! :beer:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hi bigpaws
sorry dont have any coyote under my belt yet, i would love to get into the sport, but a guy only has so much time, the reason i posted about the forpro, is because, it can be set up to call in just about any game, deer, goose, turky, crow, fox, coyote, wolfs, lions, and i have seen it used a bit. but like i said they are not cheap, they do have others on there web page that are cheaper, but from what little i have seen the FX3 looks to me to be the best all around caller.

i would like to hear from others about what coyote ecalls they use. most of the stuff i see looks like junk. 

check there web page www.gofoxpro.com

good luck hunting. with any luck ill see you out in the field later this fall/winter

:beer:


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

here's an interesting fact to all the deer hunters that use blaze orange while hunting deer. THEY CAN SEE THE COLOR!!!!! but they don't pay much attention to color just movement and shape. Just thought i would share.


----------

